# How to Create Your Own Portrait Backdrop



## terri

Submitted by Corry. 

Learn how to quickly and inexpensively make your own portrait backdrop at home!

Here's how!


----------



## josephgiridhar

Yes my dear, I am eagerly waiting to know much information about it, so is anyone can tell some of the best way to get success in it. Your saying Recognize that if you're not part of the solution, but can you tell me ion brief, I will be very thankful to you..........


----------



## mishele

This thread is from 2006. If you have a question I would just start a new thread.......=)


----------

